# EGR Nightmare



## falconbrn (Jan 13, 2006)

I have a 1996 altima.....KA24de motor manual trans.... I kep getting a EGR flow fault.... I pulled teh EGR valve and cleaned it....it's now functioning, then the code popped again... so I swapped the vaccuum solenoid that the EGR attaches to....pops again 20 minutes later..... does anybody know what else could cause hte fault in the EGR circuit? I have to pass Ohio Echeck in the next 2 weeks and I need it fixed quick... Thanks all..


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

falconbrn said:


> I have a 1996 altima.....KA24de motor manual trans.... I kep getting a EGR flow fault.... I pulled teh EGR valve and cleaned it....it's now functioning, then the code popped again... so I swapped the vaccuum solenoid that the EGR attaches to....pops again 20 minutes later..... does anybody know what else could cause hte fault in the EGR circuit? I have to pass Ohio Echeck in the next 2 weeks and I need it fixed quick... Thanks all..


You need to replace the EGR valve and gasket and clear out the codes in the ECU.


Frank


----------



## falconbrn (Jan 13, 2006)

*blah*

I don't think the Valve itself is the problem.......the diaphram works fine... and I've cleared the computer twice... keeps coming up....


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

falconbrn said:


> I don't think the Valve itself is the problem.......the diaphram works fine... and I've cleared the computer twice... keeps coming up....



The valve itself might be fine, since you cleaned it check the vacuum hoses or the control solenoid.


----------



## falconbrn (Jan 13, 2006)

the Nissa service guy told me to check teh stinless pipe from the exhaust manifold.......yeah it doesn't come off.....the nut is rust-welded to the exhaust manifold......


----------



## falconbrn (Jan 13, 2006)

*update*

so I just screwed everything back together....and beat on the EGR pipe to loosen whatever I could up.....cleared the code......started it 15 times.....no code......I'll keep you posted.......


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

falconbrn said:


> so I just screwed everything back together....and beat on the EGR pipe to loosen whatever I could up.....cleared the code......started it 15 times.....no code......I'll keep you posted.......



Spray some rust penetrator wait 10-15 minutes, then try removing the nut, this time using a breaker bar.


----------



## falconbrn (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm missing some of my metric wrenches.....so I didn't have one short enough to fit at the angle.....beacause of the overhang of the exhaust manifold.....It's buttoned up right now.... I'm leaving in 30 minutes...... we'll see what happens


----------



## falconbrn (Jan 13, 2006)

30 miles later the fault is still gone.......i guess whatever was blocked got broken loose through my wrenching today.........going to try and E-check it this week......


----------



## falconbrn (Jan 13, 2006)

*passed echeck*

took it to e check this afternoon.. passed perfectly......


----------

